# Smoke Detector Location Question



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Code will say you need one in the kitchen. It will not mention a utility room needing a detector.

Therefore, I'd place the detector on the kitchen wall not more than 12" from the ceiling, adjacent to the utility room. (you could also mount it on the ceiling - but for future battery changing, mounting on the wall will be easier and safer, IMHO.)

Conceivably, you could mount the detector above the door leading into the utility room...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You know I'm no expert, but I had a problem where I could be burning the heck out of something in the kitchen & the smoke detector wouldn't go off because the central air vent would be blowing hot air. It blew the smoke away from the detector.

A Fire Chief was kind enough to come out & look at the situation. He said it needed to be away from the flow of air. Also, a few inches down from the ceiling but that was our code.

It was 2015.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Feeling the kitchen was more important than the utility, even though our dryer is a 1977 year model, I placed the alarm on the kitchen soffit well away from the HVAC return air grill. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------

